# Towing A 2005 25rss



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

Is anyone towing a 25RSS with a Chevy Tahoe.
The tongue weight is less than the 500 lb capacity and the loaded weight is less than the 6800# my Tahoe should be able to pull.
I just want to see if anyone else is doing it.
1997 Tahoe 5.7 Vortec, 4WD, Factory Tow Package.
It seems to do O.K but has a little problem on the hills.
Living in New Mexico we have some 
"HUM DINGER" hills. We went to 
Colorado Springs over Memorial Day
and had to cross Raton Pass on Interstate 25 into CO. and it slowed down to maybe 40 mph but the pass it maybe 8500 FT.
The sticker inside Door says the
loaded weight is 6000 LBs. We try do do our long distane drives with NO water to save on the extra 400# of water. 
Whats your experience ???
Bob & Judy and our 2 black dogs
(2blackdogs)


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I towed mine with a 99 Suburban 5.7/3.42 for two years and knew I had to move to something better. Mainly to avoid transmission failure. That is the weak point of the 1/2 tons. The 4L60E is fine for loads under 5k if you keep it cool. Above 5000lbs of trailer it's life will be shortened. Don't push it and keep it in 3rd gear and you can get by. That being said I am much more comfortable with by present truck (see sig). Not only knowing the transmission is better suited for the job but the stability of the whole setup. I would not go back to the 1/2 ton and my wife now said she wants to try towing. By the way weights given are on the low side. My 25RSS hitch weight is 605lbs. and the trailer was 5800 without water, food and supplies. I'm sure I'll be at 6200 loaded when done.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Bob & Judy,

We have a 26RS which is about the same weight as your 25RSS and we pull it with a 2001 Tahoe, 5.3L. We have been doing it for 3 yrs now and have not had problems.

Now towing in Michigan is different than towing in NM, and I tend to take it real easy anyway. We took a trip to TN in the spring and went over some decent mountains. It dragged us down to ~45 but I just put the 4ways on and tucked in behind the big trucks.

We like the Tahoe, good car for DW around town and decent towing specs. Next trailer (5er, maybe?) will require a real truck







.

-Matt


----------



## starry-eyed (Oct 3, 2004)

We tow our 25RSS with a 2000 Tahoe with no problems at all. We do tend to pack lightly, and always travel with empty tanks. We usually have at least one teenaged boy along, and sometimes two. We hope to soon move up to the 30RLS, which will mean a new tow vehicle, but I will really miss my Tahoe (my daily driver).


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!

The 6800# that your rig should be able to pull does not include passengers, cargo or the tongue weight of the 25RSS. Add the tongue weight to the truck and you are already down to 6300#. My guess is that you are close to the GVWR on the truck, but we need more......Axle ratings from the door sticker and what gears are you running.

You already know that you can pull the unit. Nobody here is going to judge you or act as the "weight police". We just offer suggestions.









What I would really be concerned with is stopping ability and overall control of the unit. Transmission temp. is another issue. You don't want to fry that tranny!

Post often and Happy Outbacking,

Tim sunny

Check out this website, it gives weight calculations and HP calculations:

http://www.rvtowingtips.com


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I pulled the 25RSS with a 2001 Chev Tahoe Z71. (5.3L, 3.73 rear)
Did fine on the flats, but the short wheelbase scared me a little. I upgraded to a pickup.

I never towed in the MTs.


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

I tow a 25RSS with a 2005 Tahoe and I couldn't be happier. We just finished a trip to Gunnison Colorado over Monarch Pass with 6% grades. We did just fine about 40 MPH by the time we reached the top but that is all the speed limit is anyway. Going down I use 2nd and hardly need brakes. I usually run about 60 which is just fine with us. We also talked to another Outback owner, a 31RS who has towed for 50K with a Tahoe. He also pulled over Monarch Pass without any problems. Maybe a little slower than a deisel but that's ok. The Tahoe works for a lot of other things too besides pulling a RV.....and it fits in the garage.

Go for it.....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

a 31 towed with a Tahoe???

YIKES!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You should have no problems what so ever. I pull a 28RSS with my burb. Just came back from a 2 week road trip to Cape Cod without any towing issues at all.

Stats

Distance travelled - 3006 km
Avg Fuel Comp - 20.5 l/100km (Normally get 15.1 l/100km without TT)
Avg Speed on interstates - 100 km/h - 115 km/h depending on speed limit
RPM - tried to keep it at 2200rpm top gear on the flats
RPM - 3000 - 3300 rpm up hill depending on grade

Thor


----------



## samatt (Jun 4, 2005)

My experience with our 2001 Tahoe and our 23RS was that the Tahoe would not maintain any highway speed, was always searching for a gear, or would be over revving the engine when it could run at speed. I felt it was not worth the stress I was putting on the Tahoe and traded the wifes Sport trac in on a F-150 FX4 Super crew, with a 3.73 rear end.

We all feel more comfortable and safe towing with the F-150. In defence of the Tahoe, I do not know what the gear ratio is. I do know that it will pull a loaded 4 place snowmobile trailer from Fargo, ND to the Black Hills of SD with no problem, but then I know we are a couple thousand pounds less.

mike


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

The 4:10 rear axle and Tow Haul in 3rd gear makes a lot of difference I guess. I don't see these problems??? The DC sway makes the whole rig seem very stable also.


----------

